# Stradic 4000 spins wrong way



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Have a stradic 4000 and the anti reverse quit working. Took it apart cleaned it and put back together and it only spins backwards now. If you flip the part over that goes inside of the roller clutch assembly it goes back to spinning both ways with no anti reverse. But all the instructions i have found say that that part goes in with the larger shoulder of it facing upwards in the center of the roller clutch assembly but it just locks up the reel and only lets you turn the handle backwards.I think i need to order a new roller clutch assembly and maybe the anti reverse gear that catches the anti reverse clutch it seems like its rounded off a bit to me. What do yall think?


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

You probably are fine we just need to get it back together right.

The wide part of the sleeve goes up like you have it but you may have installed the roller clutch upside down or are not getting it properly mated with the switch underneath that allows you to turn the AR on and off to allow back reeling.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

im going to attack it again when i get home tonight. all the roller bearings inside the clutch look good and all the springs are on the places they sit on the clutch. i will take pics tonight and post them if I cant get it going. Thanks.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

aerigan said:


> im going to attack it again when i get home tonight. all the roller bearings inside the clutch look good and all the springs are on the places they sit on the clutch. i will take pics tonight and post them if I cant get it going. Thanks.


There is a fine post here in this forum by MattK on how to rebuild the clutch titled "Roller Clutch on Sedona". It may not be identical to the clutch on the Stradic but is close enough to guide your work if you need it.

Take a look at my tutorial here on the Stradic it may help as well.

We'll get you squared away.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

ok good deal i will hit it tonight when i get home around 11pm and if i hit a snag will get back on here with you for sure. I just did a sedona last week that the bail wouldnt close after casting and it was just full of grit inside and out and now its like new so hoping for good luck with this stradic 4000FE


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Success except one tiny washer I have no idea where it goes. Think maybe fell out after I took spool off. Possibly goes on top of that plastic worm gear cover? Any way the reel is working perfect. It was the clutch. I used Matt's awesome thread to take it apart and get it back together the right way and its fixed. Any help with where this darned washer goes and its finished. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Here's pics of washer that is homeless


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Need a sharper pic to be sure. Glad you got the rest working!


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Probably a spool washer to support or shim the spool.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

I will mess with it again tonight after work. It seems to small to fit over the shaft that comes through the spool but i will try that. I thought maybe it sits on top of that worm gear plastic plunger cap type part but not sure of that either. I looked on schematics of a 4000FJ and didnt see anything close to this washer. I cant find a schematic for a 4000FE like mine.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Usually there is one or more of those either to support the clicker or to shim the spool height.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

what part is the clicker? im sure its probably the spool height shim like you said though because i believe thats when it fell out while taking the spool off.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

There should be a disk with star like projections on it or something with serrations to let the tongue and spring on the spool ride on to click.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

ok thats on the shaft above the clutch when the spool goes on. I have a rubber looking washer then the metal star then another black washer on there now. i will check and see if this washer will fit on the shaft tonight but if i remember right i couldnt get it to fit over the shaft so thinking it might go somewhere else. we will see tonight though.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

would this help?


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

This is the washer. Very small doesn't fit on shaft that spool and clutch fit on. Must go somewhere else.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

The only place it seems to fit is under the screw that keeps the brass nut from backing out under the spool.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Worst case scenario is to just replace the bearing.


----------

